# Professor Tom Schreiner on Covenant and Election



## AV1611 (Jun 3, 2008)

During his recent visit to Oak Hill, Professor Tom Schreiner reflected on the way scripture warns us about disbelief, and the relationship between election and the new covenant. 

Oak Hill College: News and future events << Talks here

He also spoke and answered questions on believer's baptism for those of you in that way inclined. 

Thomas Schreiner is James Buchanan Harrison Professor of New Testament Interpretation at Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville, Kentucky.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jun 7, 2008)

*Calvin, Shreiner, and Covenant Theology*

However well spoken Tomas Shriener is (I believe is a an illuminary on the apostle Paul), he has definitely made is pointedly clear that he is not a covenant theologian. I have to read him some more before I can be swayed in his "direction" of credoism. Personally, I find CT to be the most cogent and transparent view of the Scriptures (first) and the Church (second) at large. I follow Calvin on the subject of baptism and the sacraments. I especially love his commentary on the Psalms and his reflections on the Lord's Table.

pro semel tradita fidei


----------



## christiana (Jun 7, 2008)

He has been conference speaker every year for the past five years at my church, covering such topics as Romans 8, Biblical view on Homosexuality, the warnings in Hebrews, and such and he is such a good and convincing speaker! I so look forward each year to the benefit I obtain from his messages!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Downloading and listening now!


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Aug 20, 2008)

I recently bought his book on New Testament Theology. Do any of you know if the Southern Baptist Convention (SBC) Reformed?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 20, 2008)

jmartinez83 said:


> I recently bought his book on New Testament Theology. Do any of you know if the Southern Baptist Convention (SBC) Reformed?



Is the SBC Reformed? Definitely not. There are some Calvinistic influences. There's a group within the convention which is trying to direct focus upon earlier Southern Baptist theology (Founders). Schreiner's school, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, has a number of faculty who lean on the Calvinistic side when it comes to soteriology. There are also a number of Southern Baptist church plants associated with the Acts 29 church planting network.

However, the vast majority of SBC churches are still revivalist Baptists. They tend to hold to an idea of "eternal security" but an Arminian concept of free will dominates. When it comes to Reformed concepts in realms other than soteriology, such as the regulative principle of worship and such, I doubt you'll find even many of the more Calvinistic crowd putting such things into practice.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2008)

jmartinez83 said:


> Do any of you know if the Southern Baptist Convention (SBC) Reformed?



It is not. 

Within the SBC are Christians who are confessional, manying holding to the LBCF(and other Calvinistic confessions) along with the SBC's Baptist Faith and Message. The Founders Ministries is made up of mostly Southern Baptists who want to bring the Convention back to its original moorings, which are Calvinistic.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 20, 2008)

jmartinez83 said:


> However well spoken Tomas Shriener is (I believe is a an illuminary on the apostle Paul), he has definitely made is pointedly clear that he is not a covenant theologian.



That's interesting. What does a man have to believe in order to be a covenant theologian, and where does Schreiner differ?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 20, 2008)

Dearly Bought said:


> jmartinez83 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought his book on New Testament Theology. Do any of you know if the Southern Baptist Convention (SBC) Reformed?
> ...




Let's put a more empirical cast on the discussion. In a study completed from research conducted by the North American Mission Board – 2007 NAMB New Millennium Ministers Study, a full 29% of SBC pastors who graduated from SBC schools between 1998 - 2004 claimed to be "5 pt. Calvinists." Of those same graduates currently in church leadership (a broader category than "pastor"), 67% agreed that God's grace was irresistible with 58% affirming that God chooses and calls.

The study showed that the percentage of graduates claiming to be "5 pt. Calvinists" increased over the same period from only 20% in '98 to 35% in '04. Not surprisingly, Al Mohler's Southern was the most Calvinistic of the six SBC schools with Southeastern being the least.

In addition to some other interesting findings can be found these official conclusions:



> There are several important items this report has found related to Calvinism among SBC church leadership.
> 
> First, Calvinist led churches are in the minority—though the number is increasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Aug 20, 2008)

dmcfadden said:


> dearly bought said:
> 
> 
> > jmartinez83 said:
> ...



Is there an online source?


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Aug 21, 2008)

*RE: Empirical Study*



> _Let's put a more empirical cast on the discussion. In a study completed from research conducted by the North American Mission Board – 2007 NAMB New Millennium Ministers Study, a full 29% of SBC pastors who graduated from SBC schools between 1998 - 2004 claimed to be "5 pt. Calvinists." Of those same graduates currently in church leadership (a broader category than "pastor"), 67% agreed that God's grace was irresistible with 58% affirming that God chooses and calls.
> 
> The study showed that the percentage of graduates claiming to be "5 pt. Calvinists" increased over the same period from only 20% in '98 to 35% in '04. Not surprisingly, Al Mohler's Southern was the most Calvinistic of the six SBC schools with Southeastern being the least_.


Can you enlighten the group as to how you procured this study?


----------

